# M.a.l.e Monthly Meet



## Linz (25/3/12)

Gang,

due to the Easter break falling in our regular meeting day we are bringing it FORWARD one week to the 29/03/2012 FOR THIS MONTH ONLY...so this coming Thursday night at 6.30pm....it will be as follows:


Location:	The Woolshed - wood fired pizza
Street:	1580 Remembrance Drive
City/State/Zip:	Picton, NSW

cheerz and beerz

Linz


----------

